# Trampoline advice



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Been looking for a trampoline on craigslist for awhile, and was hoping for some recommendations. 

Will be used primarily with either a snowboard or skate deck in an attempt to reconnect with the feeling of grabs with a tweak - something I have been inconsistent with in my return to snowboarding in my old age (43). Had no problems with this in my younger years when more flexible and less of a fatass. The cardio workout using the trampoline is also a huge plus as well.

Round 15' trampolines seem in abundance on craigslist for about $100. Worried it won't be enough bounce to get enough air time to do what I want - which is essentially dial in consistently having a solid kick out of my back leg on methods.

The rectangular 14' x 6' ones seem to be around $400+ avg price used, and are much less common it seems. Are they really that much better than the 15' round ones for what I want to use it for?

Searched here and found some older trampoline post where a friend of a friend or something got hurt really bad on a trampoline. All the trampolines I used 20 years ago to practice grabs/flips etc with a board attached never had a safety net. Does the net really help prevent injury within my intended use?

Any advice is appreciated. If this was the wrong sub forum to post this, let me know please. Thanks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was a kid...had a friend with a big old rectangular one that was in ground with mats around it...seems that would safer than a net.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Try to find something a step up from the bottom tier jump king/walmart 15' round tramps. They'll be okay for height, but won't have a very sturdy frame and most of them won't have UV-proof spring protectors (which will rot in the sun super fast.)

As far as bounce goes, I have a 15' aero bounce (retail ~ $900, so a modest step above a wall mart tramp,) and don't have any problems getting enough air for any kind of single flip, but doubles are pretty much out of the question. I'd say it's enough to tweak a grab, but not enough to hold it for any serious length of time.

Also, a net isn't really necessary unless you want to learn inversions of any sort. I don't find I have any trouble controlling bounces well enough to stay on the tramp with any sort of straight bounce or spin, but all bets are off when you're learning backflips. I bailed off mine and chipped a bone once, and that was enough for me to go out and buy a net.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I need to pick one up again. Love those damn things and they're great exercise. Fucking injury waiting to happen though. I've only had one major bone break in my life (knock on wood) and it was when I snapped my arm like a toothpick on a trampoline.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

make sure you use an old board and take off the edges... when i was younger my cousin was messing around on mine and tore right through it.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I bought an old trampoline for Seb a couple of weeks ago, we simply used pipe lagging on the board he used this season, and taped it on with tape...

The end result is probably the closest to being on a board, we did consider using something like a bounce board, but extra cost, and was told while it is a very useful aid, the muscle memory is nor the same, not is the weight on your feet.

So we decided the cheaper option was probably better, we have vid on Facebook, and please remember, when i filmed this, Seb had been on the trampoline for about an hour already and was tired... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=548196291959985


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Kevin137 said:


> taped it on with tape


Good strategy. When I tape things, I generally find it to be most successful when I use tape. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I meant to say i taped it on with DuckTape but forgot what i was doing and went onto autopilot... Hehe

I knew there was a reason i should read things back more carefully...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Good strategy. When I tape things, I generally find it to be most successful when I use tape. :laugh:


I find taping things with red loctite works best. But i red loctite everything.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Someoldguy said:


> Been looking for a trampoline on craigslist for awhile, and was hoping for some recommendations.
> 
> Will be used primarily with either a snowboard or skate deck in an attempt to reconnect with the feeling of grabs with a tweak - something I have been inconsistent with in my return to snowboarding in my old age (43). Had no problems with this in my younger years when more flexible and less of a fatass. The cardio workout using the trampoline is also a huge plus as well.



A tramp isn't going to help you much. You'll develop a teeny bit of air awareness with almost no context in an actual riding situation.

Also, you stand a very good chance of busting your ass wiiiiide open (tramps are dangerous).

Your time would be better spent by buying a lot of pads/armor, a ton of Ben Gay and making regular visits to a skate park (two times a week should do it) or indoor snowboard facility with a foam pit.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> A tramp isn't going to help you much. You'll develop a teeny bit of air awareness with almost no context in an actual riding situation.
> 
> Also, you stand a very good chance of busting your ass wiiiiide open (tramps are dangerous).
> 
> Your time would be better spent by buying a lot of pads/armor, a ton of Ben Gay and making regular visits to a skate park (two times a week should do it) or indoor snowboard facility with a foam pit.


Are you sure about this? Not trying to start a war but I would disagree. I think that tramps will only bring you so far, but I think they're more helpful than you think. I live in the northeast, which has many great ski/snowboard academies and most - if not all - of them incorporate trampoline into their training for freestyle snowboarders/skiers. Albeit, these are not the backyard tramps you see, but the olympic/gymnastic-grade tramps. If they sell these to the general public, not sure, but it sounds like the OP is interested in more than just the wall-mart tramps as mentioned before.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Tarzanman said:


> A tramp isn't going to help you much. You'll develop a teeny bit of air awareness with almost no context in an actual riding situation.
> 
> Also, you stand a very good chance of busting your ass wiiiiide open (tramps are dangerous).
> 
> Your time would be better spent by buying a lot of pads/armor, a ton of Ben Gay and making regular visits to a skate park (two times a week should do it) or indoor snowboard facility with a foam pit.


I also disagree, trampolines are brilliant. As long as you have a decent tramp with a safety net then you'll have a fantastic time. They'll develop in air balance, rotational coordination and are relatively safe compared to snowboarding. This is a vid of some friends of mine (free runners), you can see the trampoline they use isn't amazing (he got it for about 400 pounds) but they can still do some cool stuff. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ztV8tp2Rz0

From spending some time on this trampoline I learned the sideflip which eventually led to myself having a safe progression to being able to land wildcats.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Everyone is different, but I do have experience with the gymnastic trampolines (just not while wearing a snowboard).

I just don't think that a tramp is going to be a helpful teacher for teaching him how to crank any but the sloppiest of flips or spins. 

He'll be in better shape if he rides off of some massive jump that leaves him 15 ft in the air after leaving the lip, but I am still of the opinion that he'd be much better off practicing actually riding a board off of ramps.

Also, the gymastic tramps I have worked with were even more dangerous than the recreational tramps hmy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't see how a skate park is gonna help with spins. I'm not a skater but I dont' recall seeing skaters throwing 1's 3's or 5's in the skate park. 

Also not sure if you intended this to sound the way I took it. 



Tarzanman said:


> He'll be in better shape if he rides off of some massive jump that leaves him 15 ft in the air after leaving the lip, but I am still of the opinion that he'd be much better off practicing actually riding a board off of ramps.


Just go find a huge jump and huck a 3. I figure this was for someone that can already do them and just refine their technique. Again this doesn't help a beginner at all. this will get them killed or beat to shit to never try a 3 again. No way would I just go look for a jump to throw me 15 ft up to try my 1st 3 on !!



Tarzanman said:


> Your time would be better spent by buying a lot of pads/armor, a ton of Ben Gay and making regular visits to a skate park (two times a week should do it) or indoor snowboard facility with a foam pit.


I know my local tramp park has several tramps that land in foam pits
I also agree that tramp or any other dryland training does not replace time on the snow, but it does accelerate the learning curve. I know in my case my balance beam board training, doing the spin movements on land and other movements has helped me to progress

I do agree with more armor but I'm a "gummer" as Chomps has now coined the term for us old guys. 

I will also be using tramp training and will hopefully post some videos. It may not or may give me air awareness but the best thing I am hoping for is "muscle memory" and having my body learn how to spin the rotation. Positioning my arms to start or wind up, the release of all that sprung body tension, my head movement, when to spot and how to slow that rotation. Doing this all on a tramp will better give me the ability to nail this on the slopes. Which I have wanted to do for 2 years now and haven't. ** Gummer Syndrome **
I'm hoping with my new park buddy Zolemite's help and some other friends, members here, and Jed's and Nev's help. This will be the year I learn 3's

Alternate training is always a good addition but like you stated not a replacement for time on the snow


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I just don't think that a tramp is going to be a helpful teacher for teaching him how to crank any but the sloppiest of flips or spins.


Tramps help, but maybe not with what you _expect_. I found when I was doing tramp lessons that it helped me with a couple of things: 1) I tended to drop my lead shoulder when doing a spin, so I ended up corking a bit. Doing it on the tramp helped me correct that. and 2) when you're first doing spins, everything is just a blur. But with a little practice, your eyes get used to tracking the landscape during the spin. Practicing this on a tramp is probably safer than doing it on the slope.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

The tramps are great for air awareness and to help overcome some of the fear. My son is attending Woodward this week, in their Dryland camp (no snow here is East coast). They do a lot of tramp work with boards strapped on to help the kids get air awareness, help in form, as well as being comfortable in a spin/cork, with a board. They then follow this up with their Parkboard (snowboard with wheels) on a skatelite ramp to then follow through with the next step of actually doing the jump to gain more confidence. Of course this does not replace time on snow, but having some practice time in a safer environment to build confidence is HUGE. If you look at all the other major snowboard camps, they all have some sort of tramp work as partof their program, so I don't think you can make a general statement that they are not worth much.

Anything you can do in your off season, is helpful, like anything, though you only get out of it what you put into it 

so go ahead and buy a tramp


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> They then follow this up with their Parkboard (snowboard with wheels) on a skatelite ramp to then follow through with the next step of actually doing the jump to gain more confidence.


this peaked my interest. Do you have any pics or videos of this type of set up? 
I will Google it but if you have more info on this could you share it? :thumbsup:

*edit: *
I found this, I will be investigating more....










*edit edit:*
thinking of this, would be very painful when crashing on pavement though...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

slyder said:


> this peaked my interest. Do you have any pics or videos of this type of set up?
> I will Google it but if you have more info on this could you share it? :thumbsup:
> 
> *edit: *
> ...


Yep that photo is what I am talking about

what I know about this board, is that it is designed and made by burton.
I so far have not been able to find one for sale anywhere. and I have googled alot

Wound up getting a freebord to play with (still working on figuring this out)
since I could not find this anywhere


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can make this. I am thinking of trying it. I love building, engineering and fabricating. Much like the guy ( forgot his tag ) that wanted to make his own board. Just to see & prove I can :eusa_clap:

I have no skate park like this though....in our area. Trying this on asphalt or concrete is a huge deterrent to me :dizzy:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Sill have not figured how to post a video directly
but the below link shows tramp work and park board



Woodward Week 4 2013 snowboard - YouTube


I will ask the guys at woodward when I pick my kid up this weekend if there is a way to buy one of these i am sure it is $$$$$


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

@slyder, are you thinking of ETM...??? He has some awesome boards from looking through his thread, i still want one..!!!






Embedded for you...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> @slyder, are you thinking of ETM...??? He has some awesome boards from looking through his thread, i still want one..!!!
> Embedded for you...


Ya it was him.
I have no where to ride a board like this to practice like this even if I did/could make a board like this. 
Thanks for the vid that is true dry land training


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*now this* I found useful and accessible to stuff I have locally. 







I just found this in a city very close to me might work out for summer practice ...???
Just one pic they have a lot more features


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I know this is OT from the original post so I'll keep it brief.
Here is some of my work so far, rough and I ran out of parts.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

wow. now that is FAST ... prototype in one day. pretty impressive


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> I know this is OT from the original post so I'll keep it brief.
> Here is some of my work so far, rough and I ran out of parts.


Damn.....

I was gonna say, don't hack up that Jamie lynn.

That's a sought after deck. 
It's gonna be a re-issue next year too.
Making that one you cut up, even more sought after.
You prolly coulda sold it & bought yourself a brand new one:dunno:

Props for attempting to build such a thing:thumbsup: though.

Make a Freebord. Much cooler.



OK. Tramps are awesome. The slutty ones & the bouncy ones. 

It doesn't matter what sport you play, jumping on a trampoline, will make you better at it.

Hey T-bagger, I don't think you're looking in the right spot:dunno:

Have you checked the free section of Craigslist?

I just snagged one from there.:yahoo:

I've noticed over the years that camber snowboards suck ass on trampolines.:thumbsdown:

The camber just fights the trampoline & it's super tough to get bounce.

Full rocker, is the only way.

I've got a couple little shitty plastic kids boards. The first one I tried was too stiff.
The second one was a noodle, perfect.
Same amount of bounce.

Took off the shitty riveted slip on bindings & mounted a pair of Flows on it

Freebordin' & trampoline ridin' for me this summer.:

We are gonna rip shit up next year there T-bag


TT


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was going to ask you if this board was worth anything !!!!

That's ok you know I'm not into this for $$$ and it's what I had. Now I feel bad I did this to the board but to late now .....


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Damn.....
> 
> I
> 
> ...


TT you found what in free section? the parkboard with wheels or a feebord?
I have a freebord... Suck at it, but getting better
wanted a parkboard as well


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> TT you found what in free section? the parkboard with wheels or a feebord?
> I have a freebord... Suck at it, but getting better
> wanted a parkboard as well


My bad, somehow I thought you were the guy that started the thread.

So, I thought you were the guy looking for the trampoline.

I just got a trampoline & a freebord.

I knew you had a Freebord.

Thought you were too, for a second:dizzy:

I just started reading from the beginning a second ago, & realized what I did, was just about to edit it.

No point now.


TT


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

no worries, 
So back to original thread

while you're at it looking a freebies on craigslist..... find me a free tramp phila pa area ...I know that is your specialty..... my kids would love it


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> I was going to ask you if this board was worth anything !!!!
> 
> That's ok you know I'm not into this for $$$ and it's what I had. Now I feel bad I did this to the board but to late now .....


Meh, don't feel bad.

I'm sure you wouldn't have, had you of known.

Having chopped up a few gems myself.:dizzy:

For future reference, every Jamie Lynn deck is a collector.
Regardless off the year, but obviously the older & minter it is, the more it's gonna be worth.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Shitty, that one was a pretty old one.

I have a brand new Sunset, 1 year newer that yours.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> no worries,
> So back to original thread
> 
> while you're at it looking a freebies on craigslist..... find me a free tramp phila pa area ...I know that is your specialty..... my kids would love it


K, well....

Get all 4 & make Trampoline town in your backyard :thumbsup: :yahoo: :bowdown:

Start chargin' money, franchise out & hit me with some royalties:thumbsup:
Walmart 16' Trampoline with fence
free 12' trampoline
Free Trampoline
Trampoline


TT


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

you mean like this 





:yahoo:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> you mean like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda

Just a lot less gay sounding:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

^ 
Agreed. +1


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. The multi tramp thing looks like exponential injury risk. Last thing I want is to ruin my upcoming season busting my ass in a trampoline.

Might just pay up and try this indoor training place in Denver called "Progresh" which has an airbag. I don't want to sound like a douche, but I'm pretty comfortable in the air, just feel like it takes so much effort to grab anything other than melon and I am boot grabbing indys way too much. Suspect it's related to my beer gut and not being very limber anymore. Hoped the trampoline would help, but might skip it. Breaking down a used one and reassembling it sounds like a pain in the ass.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

if you are in Colorado, have you thought about going to Woodward. they train adults as well as the kids

not sure where you are in relation to copper mountain but Woodward at Copper - Intro/Drop-in Sessions


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Someoldguy said:


> Thanks for all the advice. The multi tramp thing looks like exponential injury risk. Last thing I want is to ruin my upcoming season busting my ass in a trampoline.
> 
> Might just pay up and try this indoor training place in Denver called "Progresh" which has an airbag. I don't want to sound like a douche, but I'm pretty comfortable in the air, just feel like it takes so much effort to grab anything other than melon and I am boot grabbing indys way too much. Suspect it's related to my beer gut and not being very limber anymore. Hoped the trampoline would help, but might skip it. Breaking down a used one and reassembling it sounds like a pain in the ass.


It's a bit of a bitch, or @ least the one I got was.:thumbsdown:

The one I grabbed, is an old fold up one that used to belong to a school.
It's way way overbuilt.

Mine doesn't come apart, it only folds into one extremely fuckin' heavy unit.
2 of the wheels didn't spin.

It took 3 of us to lift one end.:dizzy:




Every one of those 4 I found for you, is light as fuck & comes apart super easy.

Sorry dude, I found em.

You are now obligated to get @ least one.
Guess you didn't read the fine print?:dunno:


TT




.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Someoldguy said:


> Thanks for all the advice. The multi tramp thing looks like exponential injury risk. Last thing I want is to ruin my upcoming season busting my ass in a trampoline.
> 
> Might just pay up and try this indoor training place in Denver called "Progresh" which has an airbag. I don't want to sound like a douche, but I'm pretty comfortable in the air, just feel like it takes so much effort to grab anything other than melon and I am boot grabbing indys way too much. Suspect it's related to my beer gut and not being very limber anymore. Hoped the trampoline would help, but might skip it. Breaking down a used one and reassembling it sounds like a pain in the ass.


man since you live there I'd just go for the experience of going !!! Then draw a conclusion whether it is worth continuing or just being something you tried during your snowboarding career. 
If I lived within 6 hours of a facility like this any facility like this I'd at least try it, but that's me


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> man since you live there I'd just go for the experience of going !!! Then draw a conclusion whether it is worth continuing or just being something you tried during your snowboarding career.
> If I lived within 6 hours of a facility like this any facility like this I'd at least try it, but that's me


I do & I've never been.:icon_scratch:

It can't be that much:dunno:, I'm gonna have to go check it out:thumbsup:


TT


----------

